# Otto Went Down to Georgia...



## StubbyDog (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey! Its our Rescue Dog of the Week:










Hello friends, my name is Otto! I'm a super happy, social guy who loves attention. Unfortunately, I was dropped off at truck stop and forgotten about until the nice folks at the Athens-Clark County Animal Control Shelter picked me up! I had a buddy who I was really attached to, and he's been adopted- all the way up in New York! I'm still here in Georgia, waiting for my forever family to find me. Wont you take me home? I promise to give you slobbery kisses for life! Please contact Ellen Graben if you are interested in adopting me- [email protected]
Oh ya, read about my story here: http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=384254903043

Do you know a shelter/rescue pit in need of a home? Contact [email protected] to make them a featured dog.


----------

